# Cleburne saddles?



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I've got the chance to trade one of my horses for a custom-made cleburne saddle. I was told that the saddle is estimated to be worth $900+. Have any of y'all owned one of these saddles? Is it worth it? I saw pictures of it and it looks to be in great shape. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

YES!! I have one and love it to pieces! I dont ride in it often since it is a reining saddle, I have actually seen them go for about $4,000 in some places, I got mine brand new from someone who trained two of my horses. It is soooo pretty I hate riding in it since I am afraid it will get messed up! 


le Cleburne!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My question is, what is the tree made of in both saddles. The one in the pic appears to be a factory saddle in a moderate price range when new.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd want to get my behind in it before deciding. I don't care what the price tag says, if I'm not comfortable, I don't want it. I don't know what your area's like, but people are more eager to pay less for crap around here, so resale wouldn't be something I'd feel comfortable hedging my bets on. 

Mine is a custom hand-made saddle and cost me $2500. Wasn't made for me or my horse, but according to a tack shop owner's specs, with the intention of moving it off the sale floor. Love it TO DEATH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm going to test it out before I go through with anything!!! Right now, I need a good, comfortable saddle I can use at home because I've using a friend's barrel saddle at shows and practice until I can get a new one.


----------

